# Capacidad de condensador (se puede usar uno de mayor?)



## kraker6881 (Ago 8, 2008)

hola:

soy nuevo en este foro porque estoy de a poco tratando de entender esto de la electronica, porque me gusta, aunque no tenga nada que ver con lo que estudié en la U.

bueno, mi pregunta es la siguiente:

desarmé una radiotransmisor kenwood y me di cuenta que tenia unos condensadores reventados. entonces anoté la capacidad y me puse a buscar en internet cuanto valían y me llevo la sorpresa que en ninguna parte los encontré.

entonces desarmé otra radio igual y me di cuenta que en donde iba el condensador que no encontré pusieron otro de menor capacidad.

La capacidad original es 16V 1800microF y el que colocaron era de 16V 1000microF.


Algo interesante es que la radio que tiene el condensador mas chico no tiene buen alcance de señal, en cambio las originales tienen buena recepcion y salida.

mi pregunta es la siguiente:
hay algun problema que use un condensador de una capacidad mayor a la original?
no puedo hacer circuitos en paralelo para llegar a la capacidad original porque no hay espacio en el equipo, entonces no se si tenga algun problema el usar un condensador mas grande, problema como freir los circuitos o algo asi.


si me la pueden responder, agradeceria montones.

de antemano gracias


----------



## tiopepe123 (Ago 8, 2008)

Normalmente los condensadores electroliticos no suelen ser criticos, no asi los ceramicos.

Los electroliticos grandes de mas de 100uF suelen trabajar mas como una reserva de energia que como "condensador de tension alterna".

Conclusion:

No deben darte ningun problemas, por ejemplo yo personalmente cambiaría ese de 1800uF por uno de 2200uF.

O sea el valor superior, lo mismo con la tension, si no tienen de 16V toma uno de 25V pero vigila mucho con el tamaño no sea que no entre entre las piezas de alrededor.

Es un poco extraño que encuentres condensadores rotos en una emisora de radio, solo se me ocurre que sea fruto de una inversion de polaridad de la fuente de alimentacion o sea que antes de enchufar revisa que no tenga un diodo de entrada fundido.


----------



## Chico3001 (Ago 8, 2008)

Cuidado en que etapa estas cambiando los capacitores... por que en algunas radios viejas el oscilador se generaba usando un circuito LC que es muy dependiente de los valores

Afortunadamente el 80% de las aplicaciones para un capacitor electrolitico es en las fuentes y alli no impacta mucho cambiar el valor unos cuantos microfaradios


----------



## kraker6881 (Ago 8, 2008)

gracias por las respuestas.

bueno... les hice caso y le coloqué uno de 2200uF y quedó bien, eso si, ahora como que se queda prendida, pero es lo de menos, tengo un alcance de mas o menos 30km con una antena de 1/4 de ganancia, lo cual es un gran logro.

muchas gracias por las asesorias, porque yo no se mucho y valoro las respuestas.


voy a revisar el foro porque está sumamente interesante


----------



## McDanields (Ago 14, 2008)

Buenas, veo que ya hiciste el cambio. Enhorabuena,  pero por si tienes ocasion o vuelve a reventarse le aconsejaria que revisara un parametro que veo que paso desapercibido en los consejos que le dieron.
Condensadores de capacidad 1000 ó 1800 ó 2200uF hay muchos, pero NO todos son iguales. 

Revise la temperatura de funcionamiento y el parametro de Irms pues sin duda fueron al 98% la/s causa/s del problema

Un saludo,


----------



## kraker6881 (Ago 14, 2008)

ok voy a revisas las t° porque los personajes que usan estas radios pasan hablando todo el dia y me di cuenta que se calientan bastante.


facilmente diria que el disipador que tiene llega a 60°C


----------



## hiram15 (Ene 11, 2021)

*S*e podría cambiar un capacitor de 220 *V *470 u*F* por uno de 450 *V* 560 u*F* ? *E*s de una fuente de poder atx (capacitores de entrada)*,* había visto en un foro que alguien hizo algo similar aumentando los u*F* pero sus capacitores era del mismo voltaje que los que el remplaz*Ó ,* no se si afecte*.*


----------



## Scooter (Ene 12, 2021)

La capacidad puede que afecte según el caso.
Que se pongan de mayor tensión nunca va a afectar más que a tu bolsillo; son más caros en general.


----------

